# Case 226 or Allis 917?



## ropari (Sep 17, 2003)

I need a little help deciding. I ran across a couple of tractors for sale and am curious what opinions you have on these models. Both are in good condition with decks, pretty much equal, and priced the same around $650. Would you consider either worth that much and which, of the two, would be the better buy and why? Thanks


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ropari _
> *I need a little help deciding. I ran across a couple of tractors for sale and am curious what opinions you have on these models. Both are in good condition with decks, pretty much equal, and priced the same around $650. Would you consider either worth that much and which, of the two, would be the better buy and why? Thanks *


Hmmmm, Let me think........What one would I buy????hmmmm   

Well, I know nothing about the 917, but $650 is a REAL good price for a 226 in nice shape. Only thing is check the motor over. That Onan, wile a good engine, does not take abuse well, and is pricy to fix. If the motor's good, and you take care of it, I would jump on it. The 22_'s are a REAL nice mowing mechane. Wile I realy like my 444, my 224 is a much better mower.


----------

